# Dr. Ghastly



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just had to show off Dr. Ghasty's make-up he wore to the ball:










Needless to say, I loved it!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I never wanna hear you say you sux at make-up dr. lol... That was pretty sweet in person i must say!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOOH HELL YEA IT WAS!!! I told everyone about that costume. I thought it kicked some major a**!! Fanfreakintastic job on that one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He made me wet my pants.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Uhhhh... *What* makeup?

BTW, thanks for the nice comments.

Sickie Ickie, your rotten teeth and flayed nose skin were truly disgusting. They made me want to vomit... in a good way.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Just imagine if I dressed in costume!  Unfortunately I have no pics of myself at the ball. heh


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...but I did find one of DR. Ghastly without make-up! LOL (Told ya I'd post, Brad! LOL)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

AHHHHHH!!!!!

Just kiddding. LOL!

I wouldn't have picked you out in a line-up without the make-up.
Great job.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great costume!!! The ears and teeth really do it.

Are those teeth uncomfortable to wear or are they ok?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What do ya say Dr. G? Shall I get the pliers and see if you like un-wearing your teeth better? heh


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

The teeth are a mild annoyance. Not totally comfortable, but good enough to keep in all night without a problem. They are Dental Distortions "Lucius" teeth.

Uh, Sickie, thanks to a motorcycle wreck at the age of 16, I have already tried the "unworn" teeth idea. It didn't suit me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

But if one has worn teeth, they have to see a dentist. hehehehheheheeee


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I need to try some of those lenses... Were they would be hard to wear for the whole night?


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Well,... maybe. It seems like a lot of others here on the message boards have worn theatrical contacts, and I haven't really heard of anyone else complaining.

That being said, I wear contacts every day (nearsighted) and think that the theatrical contacts (prescription curvature) are annoying. This is partly because I don't think they fit the curvature of my eyeball well, and also because the "pupil" area in the center of the contact lens is smaller than my pupils... This causes a ring of color around my field of vision and also impairs my night vision. I have worn these on probably 10 different occasions for several hours at a time... but it's always a relief to take them out at the end of the night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually I'm glad you mentioned that. I'm planningon getting some formyself, now I know what I'm in for. I'm near sighted as well.


----------

